# Subforum Request



## Voss (Apr 29, 2008)

Could we possibly split the homebrew/custom 4e material off into its own subforum?  Its nice that people want to do it and all, but its getting to the point its occasionally burying official news, rumors, scoops and discussion about the game itself.  Partly because some folks are fairly vague about their thread titles: 'New <4e topic>!' shouldn't be homebrew stuff.

Thanks.


----------



## nerfherder (Apr 29, 2008)

It's probably best to post this in Meta, so the admins don't miss it.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 29, 2008)

This is a topic for Meta - in fact there's a thread or two there about how things will eventually be subdivided once 4E hits in June.  I'm going to move this there, and we're certainly interested in folks' ideas on the subject!


----------



## Khaim (Apr 29, 2008)

Seconded. Or just have some central threads for homebrew material. I don't mind that it's there, but everyone who posts doesn't need their own thread.


----------



## TerraDave (Apr 29, 2008)

4E is less then 6 weeks away. So a temporary subforum may not be worth it.

BUT, when 4E hits, what does happen in rules, house rules, plots and places (which already has some 4E stuff in it)...are 4E subforums created? Are 3E subforums created?

In any case, I think what we are seeing is just the tip of the iceberg. Think of it: the D&D rules forum + 4E. Actually, maybe its better not to.


----------



## keterys (Apr 29, 2008)

Sorry for spamming? 

But, yeah, I'll admit that it' be nice to post something and have it still on the front page 4 hours later. Ah well.


----------



## neceros (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree. I personally like that 4e is easy to tweak, and I'll be doing it myself one day. For now, however, I don't care about everyone's special specific monsters and house rules. I am just looking for straight 4e info.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 30, 2008)

keterys said:
			
		

> Sorry for spamming?
> 
> But, yeah, I'll admit that it' be nice to post something and have it still on the front page 4 hours later. Ah well.



Perhaps we should just move over into the House Rules forum? Would also enliven it a bit!

Cheers, LT.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Apr 30, 2008)

Or, if it's possible, maybe there could be two things done:

1) A "House Rules" topic tag in the 4E forum, and

2) Asking people to clearly delineate house rules threads, so they won't be confused with scoops.


----------



## Piratecat (Apr 30, 2008)

It may be about time. We can always merge a 4e house rules forum into something else later if necessary. We'll chat about it.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 1, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> It may be about time. We can always merge a 4e house rules forum into something else later if necessary. We'll chat about it.




I know that this is an admin discussion, but I'm really not sure how you can have a house rules forum when we don't have rules yet.  Sure, we have excerpts, but those are very far from complete rules.


----------



## Piratecat (May 1, 2008)

LightPhoenix said:
			
		

> I know that this is an admin discussion, but I'm really not sure how you can have a house rules forum when we don't have rules yet.  Sure, we have excerpts, but those are very far from complete rules.



Because a lot of folks are creating their own creatures and powers. It gets a bit confusing when compared to the actual creatures and powers that have been revealed by WotC.


----------



## TerraDave (May 1, 2008)

And so it has begun. 

Actually, even if for just 6 weeks, it will help to "decongest" things, and give the homebrewers there own forum.


----------



## LightPhoenix (May 2, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Because a lot of folks are creating their own creatures and powers. It gets a bit confusing when compared to the actual creatures and powers that have been revealed by WotC.






			
				TerraDave said:
			
		

> And so it has begun.
> 
> Actually, even if for just 6 weeks, it will help to "decongest" things, and give the homebrewers there own forum.




I get all that, it just rubs me a bit the wrong way that we don't have the actual rules, just fragments, and yet there's a need for a House Rules forum. 

Just nevermind me, I'm being stupid.  Boo grad school, boo!


----------



## TerraDave (May 5, 2008)

We don't have the rules, but I think we are close to needing a rules (sub)forum 

In any case, this is just transitional. Wait a month. Then it really will go bananas.


----------

